# Recomendation for custom work?



## Burma (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of any shops they could recommend that could do a custom modification to a VEC192?

I'd like to have it modified so that it could be run directly off of an AC adapter, while at the same time being able to simultaneously charge, and also have a "smart" circuit so it knows when to run off the battery and when to run off the adapter. Like how a laptop pc power system operates. Thanks


----------



## compasillo (Nov 15, 2011)

Wrong forum... ask a moderator to move it.

This is only for Buy/Sell/Trade custom lights


----------



## Burma (Nov 15, 2011)

compasillo said:


> Wrong forum... ask a moderator to move it.
> 
> This is only for Buy/Sell/Trade custom lights



Sorry about that - I thought this was the right place since I'm looking to buy a service from someone. What would be the right forum? Thanks


----------



## DM51 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, this belongs in CB&M. I'll move it there for you.


----------

